# Gelöschte Files auf ext3 Partition wiederherstellen



## -ben- (25. März 2006)

Hi zusammen!

Ich habe in meinem Homefolder versehentliche einen Ordner mit gesamten Inhalt gelöscht. Eingesetzt wird das ext3 Filesystem.

Frage: Wie kann ich die gelöschten Dateien wiederherstellen? Gibt's dafür entsprechende Tools? Das es möglich ist unter ext2/ext3 habe ich bereits beim googlen rausgefunden, jedoch leider noch  nicht wie...

Danke und Gruss
ben


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. März 2006)

Schau Dir mal Scalpel an, vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.

Nachtrag: Diese 3 Links (durch 2 Sekunden googlen gefunden  ) koennten auch hilfreich sein.
http://www.stud.tu-ilmenau.de/~mojo/undelete.html
http://recover.sourceforge.net/linux/
http://amadeus.uprm.edu/~undelete/


----------



## -ben- (25. März 2006)

Scalpel bringt mir leider nix..

Die anderen Links sind alle auf das ext2-fs bezogen..


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. März 2006)

ext3 ist nichts anderes als ext2 mit Journaling-Funktion.


----------



## -ben- (25. März 2006)

Bist du sicher?

was sagst du denn zu diesem Zitat:



> Unlike ext2, ext3 zeroes out the block pointers in the inodes of deleted files. This makes it very hard to recover deleted files.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. März 2006)

Ja, ext3 ist lediglich eine Weiterentwicklung von ext2, daher kann man auch sehr einfach von ext2 nach ext3 konvertieren.
Ich hab vorhin auch was gelesen, dass es nicht gehen soll. Wenn der File-Pointer weg ist heisst das ja noch nicht, dass die Daten weg sind.
Wird nur halt schwieriger an die Daten zu kommen.
Weiterhin kommt halt dazu, dass jeder Schreibvorgang nach dem Loeschen dazu fuehren kann, dass die Daten ueberschrieben werden. Und Linux schreibt ja gern und viel.

Ich guck mal noch was rum.

Nachtrag:


> In order to ensure that ext3 can safely resume an unlink after a crash, it actually zeros out the block pointers in the inode, whereas ext2 just marks these blocks as unused in the block bitmaps and marks he inode as 'deleted' and leaves the block pointers alone. Your only hope is to 'grep' for parts of your files that have been deleted and hope for the best."


Sieht so aus als waere grep Deine einzige Hoffnung. Hier findest Du eine kurze Beschreibung wie Du damit vorgehen kannst.


----------



## Sick (1. Juni 2010)

HI Leute ich habe versehentlich das falsche forum gelöscht unter /srv/www/vhosts/domain/httpdocs/

das problem ist ich kann srv nicht unmounten da es scheinbar nur nen ordner auf der root partition ist welche sich auch nicht unmounten oder um mounten lässt

wie bekomme ich dieses gelöschte forum zurück das ist mir sehr sehr wichtig

danke im vorraus


----------



## codydallas33218 (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo, Erstmal grosses Lob ist mein erster Forumeinrag den ich gerne leiste ! 

giis-gui

und jetzt gerade versuche ich es mit PhotoRec.
das findet ne ganze menge ist eigentlich eher für defekte speicherkaten gedacht aber wenns hilft 

p.s. die journaling funktion ist unter ext ist "out of the box" deaktiviert nach meiner recherche

an die freunde der Susie mit shred --help  kann man auch löschen 8o

viele grüße


----------

